# Has this ever happened to you.



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I come home from work at 1:00 after almost 14 hours on my feet ,looking forward to just sit un wind and sleep . I walk into our kitchen it's pitch black then the lights come on theirs about 13 boxes of all different sizes addressed to me.
I get this "really 1 was nt enough, couch looks comfy tonight huh." And before you know it she's gone. Did I do the wrong move by taking all my packages and sleeping on the couch or should I have done the other move and go and apologize , for what I don't know .but let's just say two days gone by everything's happy and my babies are all tucked away .how would you have handled this? 

Ps boxes do not make good pillows........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

something else is wrong and you need to communicate. also, maybe have a friend get your purchases and bring em home clandestine. but, you need to talk about it now. maybe apologize? I don't know what for either unless the bills are falling behind or she doesn't have something she really wants. and, yeah, if those all came at once, there could be an issue for her. sorry for you.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

From her point of view, how many boxes of stuff did you buy her? I get the evil eye when one box shows up... If 14 showed up in a day, I'd be sleeping under the car.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> From her point of view, how many boxes of stuff did you buy her? I get the evil eye when one box shows up... If 14 showed up in a day, I'd be sleeping under the car.


.................between 2 snow-banks, in a sub-zero snowstorm/blizzard...:drunk:
did I miss anything??? 

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes.. The 14 lumps on my head... :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes.. The 14 lumps on my head... :freak:


"..But,... "THEY" were ALL..."GIFTS" Honey...."....
email us, we'll take turns "Vouching 4U :thumbsup: 

Pete :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Funny thing most of those boxes were trades other than shipping no money involved on a plus side I wish I could have taken a pic of me sleeping with those boxes it was classic and as for her what can I say it's Xmas for her every day just having me around . But really went out and bought her something shiny to make things right turns out me not two smert I thought a new 6quart pot would hit the spot ,still recovering and fixing the hole in the wall were said pot was projected into .


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Me likes bubbas idea thanks .(as he writes in his tablet with ice pack on his noggin)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Me likes bubbas idea thanks .(as he writes in his tablet with ice pack on his noggin)


if U R in, or near enough 2 Canada 2 get TV stations.... 
bone-up on "Red-Green" ;-)

Bubba:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just tell her I traded. 

This happens a lot here lol. But I make sure she gets what she hints she likes. Which isn't a lot thankfully. Besides I have a pic in my fone of her hundreds of shoes. Whip it out and show her what she did lol. Works like a charm.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

You gave her a 6 qt pot? Gutsy move. I learned early on to get something you know she would love and hang onto it until needed.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

As bad as it sounds I truly love my wife but when I made my wedding vows no we're in them does it say stop being you ,I'll cut the grass I'll watch a smushy movie I'll do the partner thing to death he'll I work upwards of friggin fourteen fifteen hour days In my restaurants but I will never cow down when it comes to my hobbies some guys drink some guys smoke some guys hunt some gamble me I'm a slot guy and proud of it, I know I'm carrying on but once and just once years ago her mom says to her with me in the room isn't it time to sell all the little babies toys and make him a man that's were I jumped in and answered isn't it time for you to mind your own business butt out and let your husband out from under your purse strings (he lives racing ) I walked out wife in tow didn't speak to her for six months guess what who's the little baby now !


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

domestic issues…think i will butt out..got my own issues with my bride to deal with…i still buy things but..at a slower pace and not all at once..occassionally i get her something special…keeping the peace here so to say..it all works out..and we talk..sometimes a small argument but i never dwell on issues long unless it comes to the bills which so far are all taken care of..all the best to you..hope it all works itself out.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey it looks I can count me lucky.

The wife says its your money and as long as the kids, i.e. screaming 4 guinea pigs, have enough to eat, no problem. According to she-who-must-be-obeyed money spend slots can no longer be spend in a pub and on beer and booze. Plus she knows were I'm, in the hobby room. Only constraint if my toys have no more space in my play room and start to spill in the commens area I will be shown a red card.

BTW: I experienced something similar years ago while living in England. My then girlfriend had a late shift and wouldn't be in for the evening. So I went after work with colleague for an indian curry. When I arrived home, only 2 hours later than usual, all my belongings had been boxed up and sitting on the landing. Cause for this, she had swapt shifts with out telling me and was home earlier. Being alone at home with no one to entertain her, she got even so slightly angry and unfair and blaming me this mental state. And poor me hadn't had a clue. I knew she had a short fuse but that short. Needless to say we separated not long afterwards.

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they are all insane.
one needs only choose their brand of insanity!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> ..... bought her something shiny to make things right turns out me not two smert I thought a new 6quart pot would hit the spot ,still recovering and fixing the hole in the wall were said pot was projected into .


Shiny Things 101 - Shiny Rocks Hit The Spot, Shiny Pots Just Hit The Wall.

No grief intended but I'm finding this a little hard to take seriously. Turn the coin over - if your wife bought/traded over a dozen new toys/pairs of shoes and got you a cooking utensil what would you do? Mate, cooking utensils are not gifts to hit the spot and should only be purchased for one's significant other if specifically requested. Case dismissed.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Not really my business, but it seems like you are looking for advice..

I think you should sit down and discuss with your wife how many hobby related purchases are reasonable within a certain time frame, and go with that. I know you work hard, and deserve your fun, but when "mommas happy, everyone's happy". 

Doesn't make you less of a man, or hen-pecked. 

Besides, you may find that if you make fewer buys, and have to wait a little bit longer, then the anticipation may make your acquisitions all the more precious, and more enjoyable to have.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Fray week*

Maybe related to subject ,Maybe not. what do you guys feel?
I WOUND NOT ATTEMP TO SAY I AM GOING TO California for the FRAY FOR A WEEK "to Race little cars".
Everyday I saw post Monday results Tuesday & Wed, so on.
Then I think the tracks & collection & bench would be gone when I got home.


PS -- Al although She would say go! somewhere between leaving & getting home things would change. 

Anonymous


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> As bad as it sounds I truly love my wife but when I made my wedding vows no we're in them does it say stop being you ,I'll cut the grass I'll watch a smushy movie I'll do the partner thing to death he'll I work upwards of friggin fourteen fifteen hour days In my restaurants but I will never cow down when it comes to my hobbies some guys drink some guys smoke some guys hunt some gamble me I'm a slot guy and proud of it, I know I'm carrying on but once and just once years ago her mom says to her with me in the room isn't it time to sell all the little babies toys and make him a man that's were I jumped in and answered isn't it time for you to mind your own business butt out and let your husband out from under your purse strings (he lives racing ) I walked out wife in tow didn't speak to her for six months guess what who's the little baby now !


my wife's threatening to send me to either the St. Louis or Mid West slot show..
so she can get some peace & Quiet....:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay guys, I'll be 64 years old tomorrow and have been married 38 1/2 years to the same woman. Please allow me to give you the rational and well considered benefit of my long experience with the "fairer sex"....

ALL WOMEN ARE CERTIFIABLY CRAZY! Once you understand that their thought processes are completely different and illogical, you can START to figure out women. HOWEVER, you will never be completely successful. No man ever has been because women change continuously. It seems to be a normone problem, and it really gets bad at certain times of the month or when the "change of life" comes along.

They do NOT like to see you spend more money than them (even if it just seems so.) They do NOT like to see you have more 'toys" than they have. They do not like it when you bring up that women are high maintenance compared to men, usually more costly than your hobbies ever were. 

Bribery with flowers works marginally, bribery with an expensive "night out" can turn into a mine field, bribery with a pre-paid debit card works better. (Financial realities do NOT count with them.) Bribery with a new vacuum cleaner or kitchen utensiles is a one way ticket to sleeping outside with the dog. (And remember, if you force the dog out of it's house, it can BITE you!

When you ask if anything is wrong, and they say "no" you can take it to the bank that they're upset. Because you have to ASK, they get more pissed off because they think that you should just "know" what's wrong. I suspect that if I tried to read my wife's mind, I would find it a large, dark, empty space with cobwebs everywhere.

Once you have kids, you find out that you have been replaced as number one in your wife's life. Even when the kids "leave the nest" you will still not be returned to first place, as by then she has become someone else. Usually, this has to do with menopause, at which point the woman you married often becomes some sort of creature that you suspect was spawned in the infernal regions.

I could go on and on, but I have already depressed you and myself enough. Besides, I am getting the evil eye from her for being on "her" computer too long. It's damn cold in that doghouse, so I will sign out now.

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

SO TRUE Stumpy! LMFAO & blew pepsi out of my nose! :jest:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I have been married for 33 years. This is what I have learned. You can be right or you can be happy. I’m happy now.

Peace, Verb


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I had the wife read the tread and she agrees whole heartedly with you lot. She has her own problems with female behavier patterns. Thats why she prefers to talk to men than women. Famous phrase: when she sees a women acting womanlike, i.e. somewhat silly, unsensebile and weird, she turns to me and says "please tell me I'm not behaving like her"

Call me lucky.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JVerb said:


> I have been married for 33 years. This is what I have learned. You can be right or you can be happy. I’m happy now.
> 
> Peace, Verb


I can verify ALL of w/ U guys said.... Married about 22 years & been steady/lived 2gether since 1975............. :drunk:

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

mrstumpy said:


> When you ask if anything is wrong, and they say "no" you can take it to the bank that they're upset. Because you have to ASK, they get more pissed off because they think that you should just "know" what's wrong.


Ah Stumpy, never a truer word written on this forum! And I've only been married 20 months but I know it to be true. 

It certainly doesn't pay to correct her even when you fundamentally know that she's wrong!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Very, very entertaining thread. It's welcome relief to see that vast oceans and mountain ranges between members draws much the same experience. MrStumpy, your post is one of those rare gems. Thanks for taking the time.

If you boil it all down and reduce it to it's base..........



alpink said:


> they are all insane.
> one needs only choose their brand of insanity!


Cheers,
Michael. :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

All women are born bi-polar, it just takes marriage to bring it out of them.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I think the reception you got for the boxes would be mild compared to the one you would get if she found out you were "discussing" this with your buds on HT.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I have 25 years of marrage and 6 years of dating and live by this saying;
Happy wife Happy Life:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I love wimmens, as many as possible
and
they all are certifiable.
the trick is finding your brand of insanity!


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

You know, guys, I wish that SOMEONE would have taught me all this stuff about women before I had to learn the hard way by living it. If some experienced male had told me this when I was young, perhaps I wouldn't have let the little head do the thinking for the big head all those years ago.

NAW...probably not!

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

send the boxs to your work
that way they will not know:thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Better yet, send the boxes to my work. I guarantee she'll never find out....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok send me the address shipping to Victorias cheap right thanks your a pal


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

We'll boys all your comments are awesome as usual only problem now is the dreaded anniversary came up so what do I do I stick to my guns and thought I bought the perfect gift, as we'll as collecting slot cars I also collect mego figures and I have a son and nephews that no my tastes ,what do I get as my gift this year can you say mint uncarded superman my jaw dropped this girl spent a pretty penny me what do I get her wait for it yah I buy her some thing I thought she wanted an excerscising bike we'll boys I sure am catching up on a heck of a lot of TV lately did you know the dukes of hazards not on tv any more.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> We'll boys all your comments are awesome as usual only problem now is the dreaded anniversary came up so what do I do I stick to my guns and thought I bought the perfect gift, as we'll as collecting slot cars I also collect mego figures and I have a son and nephews that no my tastes ,what do I get as my gift this year can you say mint uncarded superman my jaw dropped this girl spent a pretty penny me what do I get her wait for it yah I buy her some thing I thought she wanted an excerscising bike we'll boys I sure am catching up on a heck of a lot of TV lately did you know the dukes of hazards not on tv any more.


"Daisy's" push-n 70 about now...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh man ,,,,,,,


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Oh man ,,,,,,,


You just don't learn. Special gift days [Birthday, Valentine's Day, Christmas & especially Anniversary] are the times where most guys get neutered. As much as you are sure she wants an exercise bike, this is definintely the wrong time for one to show up. She doesn't want to feel that you think she's FAT. Even if she says she says she wants one. What she really wants is for you to make her feel like she did when she married you. Buy her something to make her feel beautiful [jewellery, perfume or aspa day usually works well here]. Then you tell her "I know you said you wanted an [exercise bike or vacuum or whatever] but I wanted you to know just how much I love you" Keep a straight face or you're dead. Then you show up with the exercise bike or whatever a week or so later.

This has worked for me for 32yrs.

On a side note, a few years ago we were having an argument. My wife yelled "How come you never agree with me?' I answered calmly "If I agreed with you, then we'd both be wrong" It got so cold it felt as if the sun had gone out. At least I got a weeks worth of peace & quiet. Never used that line again. LOL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I always have my daughter get the mail and check the porch for boxes before the wife gets home. She hides the boxes for me till I can open them and get rid of the evidence :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> we'll boys I sure am catching up on a heck of a lot of TV lately did you know the dukes of hazards not on tv any more.


It's on the country tv channel, CMT it's called here. Daily :thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah the gentle men of hobby talk such great advice i have one more tail but i think i will sit on it unless you all wanna here a real doozy i messed up with?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Ah the gentle men of hobby talk such great advice i have one more tail but i think i will sit on it unless you all wanna here a real doozy i messed up with?



OH [email protected]!!!!!!!

Don't hold out on us now Johnnyslots!!!!! 


Spill it, it's all good your among friends :thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok heres the one thing you never say to your wife i found out the hard way.
Get home from a miserable day at work older son was at home and he gave me a play by play of what the wife had done that day,long story short I'm told she's tired after along day with my four year old remember by the grace of god i was blessed with an 18 yr and 4 yr old same wife. So I'm told i need to wash the dishes do this do that blah blah blah and she's gonna relax on the computer for a while well she busted her self their shed been playing all day according to my son so i snapped and after a heated debate of this and that and in her words why do you stay with me i interject and say wait for it " i stay cause its cheaper than hiring a baby sitter" now remember i do love my wife id bleed for her what ever and my stupidity reigns supreme some times but my just does not think before it spews out stupid remarks that one was a doozy ,sop do not use that its like using the C word not nice at all now hows about you guys never put your foot in your mouths.
And by the way in this case have a sleeping bag handy even if your 100% right your wrong my journey continues as a cave man……..ugugug


----------

